# Portrait Session with a Dragonfly



## acparsons (Aug 9, 2015)

Found this dragonfly that seemed quite friendly. He let me take a number of photos. 




DSC_7771 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7783 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7786 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7794 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7797 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Rgollar (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice photos


----------

